# PA pigeons need home



## ilovemydragon (May 19, 2004)

If anyone is not too far from Philly, PA, I came across an ad on Petfinder by Ronda's Bird Rescue who states they have numerous baby and young pigeons in need of adoption ASAP.

The email addy is [email protected]


----------

